# What Makes You...well, You?



## MedicPrincess (Mar 31, 2005)

Lets have fund with this.  Share, will all your bestest friends here, what your most irrational fear/train of thought/superstition is.  You know the one, that everyone looks at you like you DID just fall off the turnip truck when they figure it out.  I will go first.

Mine has to do with babies....infants to be exact, up to about 1 year in age.  I won't hold one.  I can hardly bring myself to look at them and smile.  Don't get me wrong, they are cute, but once you look at them then you inevitably touch it.  I don't walk through the baby section in Wal-Mart.  I go WAAAAY around, so I don't accidentally walk through.  If I am not paying attention and end up walking in, I back out, the same way I came in.  I don't go down the baby aisle in the grocery store. 

I swear, the second I end up doing any of those things, I end up pregnant!  I have two kids.  With my son, I tried and tried and tried to get pregnant with him.  Then I started walking through the baby section, and smiling at babies, and ****gulp***holding them, and within 2 weeks I was pregnant!

At Christmas time my son asked me if I could get him a baby brother.  Without thinking I told him, when I finish school, then I might consider having another baby.  And now what...I am waiting on my first weekday off now so I can make my DR appt to find out what the heck is wrong with me.

So theres my warning to all of you that don't want one right now...Don't look at them.  Don't touch them.  Try not to even talk about them.  They will find you and take you over!!!

So there, I went first, now you all have proof I am a nutjob.  How about y'all?


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 31, 2005)

*Looks at EMT Princess like she just fell off the turnip truck*  :lol: 



My irrational fear is of dolls, they're creepy, horrible little things that no one should ever have created. I have a problem with Barbies but they're tolerable. My daughter has 2 and fortunaely she still prefers to perform multiple amputations and decapitate her dolls rather than play with them.

The porcelin or porcelin-like faced dolls are not allowed in the house, end of story. My father -in -law bought one for my daughter once and it lasted 2 days, I found it on my bed and made my son pick it up & get rid of it. I know they aren't going to pop up and get me but they're just not right!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 31, 2005)

irrational fear/superstition

When I hear the word "probably" from a doctor, I fear the worst. 

My family has this one in ten million person genetic clotting disorder. My fear is that I will suddenly drop over w/ out warning... 

Good news is there is one medication for it, but I was a guinea pig since a diabetic had never taken it before. The first time it was given to a diabetic, the patient died.  :blink:  Why? They don't know.

I know why. First pill I took... broke in half. I was freaked out, felt like a science project. I had a group of people standing around looking at me.  :unsure: 

It made me dizzy, but they said that was "probably normal". Told me to take the other half when I got home. Okay.. At home, another science project; my 'ems' family is grouped around me like they expect me to drop over. I take it. Ten minutes later, walking up the stairs, everything went black. Why did the first diabetic die? Probably because he was old, and his siblings weren't paramedics. It causes a sudden, and severe drop in blood sugar. I went from like 145 to 20 in an hour. 

Therefore, I can't take the medication, which can't prevent anything from happening to me. So I live w/ a constant fear that I will suddenly and w/out warning drop over dead. They don't even know what the disease does yet, it's just a ripple in the genetic pool. 

The doc(s) told me it's 'probably' nothing to worry about, chances are that nothing will 'probably' ever happen.

Probably... I am afraid of that word. To me it means 50/50. I probably won't die suddenly.


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 31, 2005)

Spiders... I hate spiders. Little creepy crawly eight legged hairy little spiders. I cant stand the sight of them, the thought of them, can't even watch the little suckers on the TV. I really cannot stand the thought of the little aracnoids crawling all over me. The more the merrier does not apply to my life when it comes to spiders. The only time I like a spider is when it is in someone elses house... and I'm not going in...


----------



## SCEMT-B (Mar 31, 2005)

Mine was Spiders until I met a Palmetto Bug...if you don't know what that is then imagine a cocroach 1/2 inch wide by 1 1/2 inches long and all black. Screaches really loud too and thats a Palmetto bug   Thank God one of my roommates is in pest control!  :lol:


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Apr 1, 2005)

snakes. rubber, real, grass, whatever they're all icky and cruel.

I was walking out of a "nature" store at a mall one time and they had a girl standing at the door with one. I refused to leave the store until the chick moved atleast 10 feet from where I had to exit. ICK. glad I found a boy who hates them just as much. He gave up an awesome apartment because the upstairs people had a snake. *shivers*


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 1, 2005)

There are two things that really make me uneasy.  The first is snakes.

Yep, can't stand them.  I even had this girl, absolute knock-out, 5'8, straight brown hair, thin, bartender, wanted to move with me to Florida (from Indiana) but wanted to bring her snake a long.  Nope, never happened.  

The other thing that makes me uneasy is watching perfectly good skin getting sliced, like when watching ER and having somebody get an operation and the doctor is making the initial incision.  I have to turn away.  Can't watch it.  Poke someone a hundred times trying to start an IV and I'm fine.  But the slicing of the skin....nope.


----------



## Phridae (Apr 1, 2005)

irrational fear/superstition 

My greatest fear is choking. If I'm eating and I start to think about it, I cant swallow anymore. I don't eat in my car because I'm always alone. This fear has only surfaced in the past year or so.

I also hate spiders. I can tell if theres one in a room with me. If they're in my room, its a death trap because they are not comming out alive.


----------



## 40sCutest (Apr 1, 2005)

I hate spiders too. Today there was one in my car and it jumped on me when I opened the door. I must have looked like such an idiot in the school parking lot with my keys and books thrown on the ground while I struggled to pull my shirt off before it could "get me." I know, I know.

Another one? Kind of unusual for our buisness is that I can't watch someone stick a pt. needles into veins doesn't work for me... Ewww. I know it's strange.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm terrified of tornadoes... luckily I don't live anywhere near a tornado zone.

My other big fear is burning to death.  I guess that's not too irrational being a firefighter and all.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm with ya on the tornados, they scare the crap out of me.


----------



## cbdemt (Apr 2, 2005)

I’m one big ball of irrational fears… I guess one of my big ones is trauma to fingers or toes, on me or anyone else.  Shotgun to the chest – eh whatever, just save the fingers!  Amputation- ok, as long as its well above the fingers!  The thought of it makes my legs jello.  It’s really only seeing it happen, seeing it after the fact I’m good to go.  

My second would have to be that when I’m in a different place or a room full of people I don’t know- I feel like everyone is talking about me…  

So there you have my neurosis.  Be safe you crazy people.


----------



## Firechic (Apr 2, 2005)

I abhor clowns - hate them. They scare the crap out of me. They're evil and I won't have anything to do with them!  When I was working as a police officer, my partner and I were walking through an area where they had some sort of festival and what was there....clowns. There I was armed to the hilt, gun on my side, baton, pepper spray and I had to turn the other direction and walk away from the area where those....clowns were. At that time, give me the bad guys, the gangbangers, but don't ever, EVER send in the clowns!

The other is wasps, bees, anything that flies & stings. I'm scared of them. I will run away. I don't know why.

If I ever came across a flying, stinging clown, I'd probably stroke out!   :blink:


----------



## Jon (Apr 2, 2005)

Spiders. Snakes. Wasps/Bees/anything nasty that stings. Cockroachs - not once in a while, but when cockroaches in kids ears has become a common ailement at the ED.

Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 2, 2005)

I guess I should add Semi Trucks to mine.  Remember the movie Maximum Overdrive?  Well I swear those trucks really are possessed like that.  I hate them.  I am scared to death driving next to one.  I just know they are going to pull over and run me over.  Or if they are just sitting parked in a parking lot (imagine that...parked in a parking lot, some nerve I tell ya), I always have this vision of them just taking off and chasing me down.  Even when I was driving the Fire Engines, those darn Semi-Trucks would scare the crap outta me every time.  Now if I ever looked over and saw a baby in a semi truck, I'd probably code right there.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 2, 2005)

Bridges... I strongly dislike going over open-grate bridges, or over flooded rivers/large creeks. I also do not like on coming tractor/trailers on bridges. Mainly b/c I can't swim and I have a fear of being trapped in the vehicle, under water.  :unsure:


----------



## daemonicusxx (Apr 2, 2005)

i have a thing about plastic bags. touching them makes my skin crawl. saran wrap does the same thing. fingernails and toe nails. whenever i think about them i always think about them getting bent backwards and ripped off. that makes the hair on the back of my neck stand on end. i suppose those are kinda wierd ones. thats it for me though. i can do anything else but plastic bags and toe/finger nails.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 4, 2005)

I know this is going to sound really weird... but i absolutely cannot stand the sound of an eraser thats already gone (the metal holder ones on the end of wooden pencils) being scraped against paper.  Even thinking about it long enough to type this makes me feel sick to my stomach. Fingernails on the chalkboard, ripped off toenails, clowns, bridges... give me them all before you try to erase with your damn empty eraser. 

OK... whew, glad I got that out. Please dont commit me!!!!! :unsure:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 4, 2005)

I really don't like snakes, but I can't stand to have to touch someones feet!! All feet are gross. When I got married, I had to take a Valium just to go get a pedicure, even then it still made me sick to my stomache. I also hate eyeballs!! I was in the back of the rig one time and the Medic was trying to draw blood on a DOA for Highway Patrol, never could get it. He then decided to draw fluids out of dudes eye. As soon as I saw where that needle was going, I about passed out. I have never gotten out of the rig that fast. Officers on the scene threatend to call another unit if I didn't start getting color again......EWWWWWWWWW I hate feet and eyeballs!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 4, 2005)

I second the eyeball thing... I cant stand to see someone put contacts in.  Dont even think about sticking a needle in someone eye with me there, you'll have two DOA's.  

Another one I forgot earlier.... I know this one is super weird but I cant stand the smell or feel of decaying flesh and the way it sticks with you for so long.  <_<  :wacko:


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 4, 2005)

So then I guess you guys don't want to hear about the time I got a shard of metal in my eye and had to have surgery (fully conscious, with a numbed eyeball) to get it out, and the doctor had to scrape the rust out of the wound with a what looked like a little sewing needle?  Would that kind of a story bother you?  I'd better not tell it then.


PS - I think most people dislike the smell of decaying flesh.  If not, I'd be worried.


----------



## Jon (Apr 4, 2005)

I once had 2 MORON young boy scouts egg an EVEN MORE MORONIC young boy scout into throwing a chunk of slate into a campfire.

The campfire sort of blew up, sent a rock shard thru the tarp the leaders were under 5 yards+ away, and all three ended up with corneal abrasions of some degree. 1 kid got boarded and collared after complaing of whiplash type pain. another got a nice 1000 bag saline flush thanks to the medic onsite doing the first aid demo, while I was the first aid guy for the event.

The poor kid was scared, and dad screaming at us to put him in the MEDICAL helicopter doing a DEMO that was onsite AT THAT MOMENT (I had been up to watch the helo land, and got called back for the medical emerg.

The kids were all treated and released at the local ed, 1 had to consult with an opthamologist after, I think, but all was good. Just REAL high stress.

Jon


----------



## Ray1129 (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's one for you.  I don't like needles.  I love giving them, I can give them all day, and have done so on many occasions.  But the second you point a needle at me, I start crying and screaming and losing all rational thought.  I once gave an ER tech a black eye and kicked over his cart.  Another time I got dizzy and passed out.  I can't control what I do when you get a needle close to my skin, so I try to stay as healthy as possible.        :lol:


----------



## Jon (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ray1129_@Apr 4 2005, 10:32 PM
> * Here's one for you.  I don't like needles.  I love giving them, I can give them all day, and have done so on many occasions.  But the second you point a needle at me, I start crying and screaming and losing all rational thought.  I once gave an ER tech a black eye and kicked over his cart.  Another time I got dizzy and passed out.  I can't control what I do when you get a needle close to my skin, so I try to stay as healthy as possible.        :lol: *


 Ummm.... Don't most of us feel the same way?

I do love having pt's who think a 14 in the EJ doesn't hurt a bit.

Jon


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 8, 2005)

Needles arent that bad for me.  When I went through all the testing and surgery for my cancer (age 16) I was telling the techs the best veins to get me in... I'm sure they though I was a drug addict.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, I got over my fear of needles when I joined the military.  There's nothing like boot camp vaccinations to help you get over that fear.


----------



## Punisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Het ffemt8978, I heard that the military may have vaccinations that the public doesn't.  Let me know.


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Apr 2 2005, 07:50 AM
> * I guess I should add Semi Trucks to mine.  Remember the movie Maximum Overdrive?  Well I swear those trucks really are possessed like that.  I hate them.  I am scared to death driving next to one.  I just know they are going to pull over and run me over.  Or if they are just sitting parked in a parking lot (imagine that...parked in a parking lot, some nerve I tell ya), I always have this vision of them just taking off and chasing me down.  Even when I was driving the Fire Engines, those darn Semi-Trucks would scare the crap outta me every time.  Now if I ever looked over and saw a baby in a semi truck, I'd probably code right there. *


 I have a fear of STUPID *** PEOPLE that still breed!!!!!!!!!!!!


     possum 

      375


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 10, 2005)

Should I be insulted?  I think he just tried to insult me.    

Hmm...

Oh, and welcome to EMTLife...hope you can be a productive poster and maybe even provide some good info.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Punisher_@Apr 10 2005, 10:39 AM
> * Het ffemt8978, I heard that the military may have vaccinations that the public doesn't.  Let me know. *


 Yeah, they do.

I received boosters on all of the childhood immunizations plus the following: Whooping Cough, Yellow Fever (hurts like hell), diptheria, and a few others I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Apr 10 2005, 01:34 PM
> * Should I be insulted?  I think he just tried to insult me.
> 
> Hmm...
> ...


 Maximum Overdrive scared the shizzle out of me too, I was ten when I saw it - I still have a little bit of a fear of drawbridges because of it - oh, and while we're on bridges - thanks to the pancaking of the highways in Oakland and the Bay Bridge during the Loma Prieta quake, I'm nervous on double decker highways and bridges too.

As far as stupid a$$ people, you're not one of them Princess - but possum made a good attempt at a dis (HAHA) hopefully he'll just play dead (like a good possum should).


----------



## Jon (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by possum_@Apr 10 2005, 12:59 PM
> *
> I have a fear of STUPID *** PEOPLE that still breed!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 If it wasn't for them, we wouldn't have nearly as much work.....



Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 11, 2005)

Opossum...


----------



## Phridae (Apr 11, 2005)

:lol:  :lol: 

We all should be associated with some sort of animal.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 11, 2005)

This is me:







It all started 2 Valentine's Days ago... we went out East (Long Island) to go wine tasting and we saw a gingerbread "fair" on our way out there - so we figure we'd stop on the way back to see it.  The fair was over when we got there, but there was a make your own teddy bear store.  The man has always quoted South Park saying "I'm a sad panda" if there's something I said no about - so I started referring to myself as a koala since koalas are much little-er than pandas (just like me and the man) but are still, in all reality, little bears.  Long story short, at the teddy bear place he made a panda and I made a koala and we swapped.  Since then I've always been a koala.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Apr 11 2005, 11:59 AM
> *We all should be associated with some sort of animal.*


I agree.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 11, 2005)

According to evolution, we are animals! See, Chimpie is still a monkey...


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 11, 2005)

I love dragons, but it's really not appropriate for my personality, I'm probably more along the lines of a duck billed platypus  :huh:


----------



## emtal233 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess I would be a fish, since my memory is like one. One thought at a time...


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 12, 2005)

Can't watch a needle going into my body. I don't mind seeing my own blood (like a lot of people do), but I can't watch the initial "prick". I give blood fairly frequently, and always have to turn away (both for the finger-prick test before and the draw).

I used to have a big-time fear of ladders (yeah, weird for a firefighter, huh). I still don't like them all that much, but have learned to work on them when needed.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 12, 2005)

Its not the ladder so much that scares me, as I know it is not going to jump out and get me....its the sudden stop after falling that worries me.

What animal am I most like?  Hmm...

Maybe a Rabbit....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)

six hours ago I opened this page... then I forgot about it... now I can't remember what, if anything, I'd planned on typing.

 :unsure:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 12, 2005)

And here it is 6 hours later again...and you have still said nothing....

whats it called when your brain totally ceases to function and provide any output????


Anybody??  Anybody???  Bueler???


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Apr 12 2005, 06:18 PM
> *
> whats it called when your brain totally ceases to function and provide any output????
> 
> ...


 Chief?


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Apr 12 2005, 06:18 PM
> * And here it is 6 hours later again...and you have still said nothing....
> 
> whats it called when your brain totally ceases to function and provide any output????
> ...


 A brain fart


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Apr 12 2005, 10:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Apr 12 2005, 10:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Apr 12 2005, 06:18 PM
> * And here it is 6 hours later again...and you have still said nothing....
> 
> whats it called when your brain totally ceases to function and provide any output????
> ...


A brain fart    [/b][/quote]
 Exactly...

A fire chief...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Apr 12 2005, 11:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Apr 12 2005, 11:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...

A fire chief... [/b][/quote]
  :lol: LMAO....a Fire Chief.... :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

That was funny....


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Apr 12 2005, 09:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Apr 12 2005, 09:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...

A fire chief... [/b][/quote]
 White helmets kill brain cells!


----------



## possum (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Apr 10 2005, 01:34 PM
> * Should I be insulted?  I think he just tried to insult me.
> 
> Hmm...
> ...


 that has nothing to do with you...


----------



## possum (May 8, 2005)

that as nothong to do with you..


----------



## rescuejew (May 8, 2005)

The biggest one for me is fingernails: like when you slam a finger in a door or rip your fingernail off down into the quick and it bleeds...ughh, I puke EVERY time.
There was this commercial for "Fast-actin Tinactin" where this little gobblin-fungi-thing lifts up this guys toenail and hops on in...that is probably the nastiest thing I've ever seen, thankfully there was a trashcan close!  And when people pick at their nails and make that click-click sound...blech.

I'm with ya'll on the creepy-crawlies.  Anything with more than 4 legs is disgusting.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@Apr 2 2005, 12:22 AM
> * I’m one big ball of irrational fears… I guess one of my big ones is trauma to fingers or toes, on me or anyone else. Shotgun to the chest – eh whatever, just save the fingers! Amputation- ok, as long as its well above the fingers! The thought of it makes my legs jello. It’s really only seeing it happen, seeing it after the fact I’m good to go.
> 
> My second would have to be that when I’m in a different place or a room full of people I don’t know- I feel like everyone is talking about me…
> ...


Ick! finger injuries gross me out too...it's the thought more than the actuality...oh, and needles..I am a total phobic, so much so that I have to have that 'EMLA' cream topical stuff for a blood stick  :huh:


----------



## cbdemt (May 10, 2005)

Yup yup, cant deal with the finger stuff.  And i'm right with ya on that freaky Tinactin commercial RescueJew!  :blink:


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Apr 10 2005, 10:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Apr 10 2005, 10:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Punisher_@Apr 10 2005, 10:39 AM
> * Het ffemt8978, I heard that the military may have vaccinations that the public doesn't. Let me know. *


Yeah, they do.

I received boosters on all of the childhood immunizations plus the following: Whooping Cough, Yellow Fever (hurts like hell), diptheria, and a few others I don't remember off the top of my head. [/b][/quote]
 Anthrax and Smallpox too, these days


Jon


----------



## ECC (May 12, 2005)

Fear of heights...and that was not good when I was the assigned Ironsman on a ladder either!


----------

